# emersed setups baseline photos



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Just some photos of my emersed setups. Crypts, anubais, moss, hygro Kompact, java fern, java fern windelov, bolbotis, hc..... 

Thanks
Kirk


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Lookin good! I see you used the black square pots for your crypts. Im using the same pots and I like them better than the round ones for some reason. I feel they give the plant a bigger footprint. I do prefer my Anubias in terra cotta pots though lol


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

well it is like my ag science teacher told us "feed the roots and the shoots will take care of themselves"
but yeah I am trying to have a small nursery for plants while I am in between stuff. I am in an IT program here in ND...

thanks for the interest
kirk


----------

